

What are the least deserving successful sites/apps? - amichail

Some might have succeeded simply by being an early adopter of some technology.  Others might have succeeded because their users didn't know any better.<p>An example of what I mean:<p>http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Million_Dollar_Homepage<p>Clever perhaps, but worthy of such success?
======
tsally
Of course the million dollar homepage is worthy of its success. Quite frankly,
it's a brilliant idea.

There are very, very few things that are truly "unworthy" of success; your
view of this strikes me as far too general. Just because something doesn't awe
you in technical marvel doesn't mean it's not an excellent product.

~~~
amichail
What about mediocre early apps in Facebook/iTunes that succeeded simply
because they were early adopters with little competition?

~~~
SwellJoe
Building faster than anyone else _is_ value.

~~~
pg
Or more precisely, speed is a multiplier.

------
benburkert
expert s-ex change

------
sidmitra
Scribd - it could have been nice, but unfortunately i hate their Flash
overkill.

------
jdp
I'm impressed with 5 comments and no mention of Twitter

~~~
sidmitra
We'll i don't know about it being least deserving. I'm not a twitter user but
i can see the simplicity that pulls people in. And it can be as useful as any
blog, social network in general if you put it to good use and follow the right
people.

